# New to trapping Nc



## Clinthall6 (Sep 2, 2007)

I grew up trapping in Pa and I joined the army and I am deployed to Iraq right now but I plan on set a few traps when I get back to Ft Bragg Nc. I was looking for any tips for trapping in this state. ie. ****, muskrat, and beaver.


----------

